# Baby Hissing Roaches escaping! HELP!!!



## o0 Mr Ed 0o (Jul 13, 2012)

Ok so today I went to feed my sisters hissers (I am feeding them as she is on holiday in greece) and before I even got to open the enclosure there was two little babies outside of it, roughly 10 mm. They have squeezed out through the vents. That was about 5 hours ago since that time I have found three more but about a metre away from the tank. I have checked to see how many babies have been produced in total I roughly estimate about 30+. I dont know when these were born as its my first time feeding them..

I have them contained in an 300x300x300 exo - terra vivarium I believe that will keep them from escaping.

I need answers - 

-the ones that have escaped will they breed and over run the place?

-what solutions can you give me for getting rid of these escaped roaches?

there was a few other questions I was thinking about but I cant think of them at this time! 

Any advice and thoughts are openly welcome! 

Also somehow my sister will blame this whole situation on me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioTeach (Jul 13, 2012)

The easiest way to contain hissers is to smear vaseline around in a 1" strip or more just below the top of their tank, but be sure you have it smeared thoroughly in the corners!  This works on adults and nymphs and enables you to keep an open top tank for ventilation.  I've contained nymphs in Kritter Keepers by simply placing screen or thin cloth over the keeper before snapping the lid on so they can't even get to the vents.  The nymphs are notorious for finding any and every escape crack!

The escaped nymphs will most likely die of dessication if you don't find them.  You could try putting out slices of carrot in bottle caps near where they escaped and see if they find it.  I wouldn't worry too much about the ones you don't catch as they have a hard time surviving in normal household conditions away from their colony.


----------



## Treebeard (Jul 13, 2012)

They will be dead within weeks.
you can feel comfortable ... 
are not Blattella germanica or Periplaneta americana!!


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace (Jul 13, 2012)

Place a sheet of wax paper between the lid and the container/tank. Punch about 50 pinholes into it. Simple enough to prevent more escapees! Unless she counted, she'll never know;-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 13, 2012)

Best thing to do would be to rehouse into a plastic sterilite tub. Drill 1/8" holes into the ends, then hot-glue plastic window screen over the holes. Then on the inside of the lid, where it meets the top of the tub, use foam window strips that you peel and stick to make a gasket. There will be no more escapes. And the ones that you find outside of the colony, just grab them, and toss them back in.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 14, 2012)

Even with Bioquip's insect-a-slp you have to re-apply it every three months with this species.  I noticed yesterday that there was a nymph outside the tub i keep my hissers in.  I haven't put a fresh coat of insect-a-slip on the container in over a year so it didn't surprise me, but I was not worried about it.  They dry up and die rather quickly in my experience.


----------



## Arianji (Jul 14, 2012)

Everybody has had good advice for you so far, so I wont reclaim any of the points they've made. I too have hissers in an exoterra with nymphs and they occasionally slip out through the doors corner. But the nice thing about hissers is they are a fairly social roach, usually if the babies have escaped they stay right by the glass where they can see their siblings. I don't know if this is everyone's experience but mine rarely venture too far from their tank.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 14, 2012)

Pholcids & Steatoda make short work of escapees at my house, although nymphs occasionally make it beyond the range of the bug room.  As said already, those don't last long.


----------



## ZOO CENTRE (Jul 23, 2012)

I use silicone grease - it working well.


----------



## Wesley Smith (May 2, 2018)

catfishrod69 said:


> Best thing to do would be to rehouse into a plastic sterilite tub. Drill 1/8" holes into the ends, then hot-glue plastic window screen over the holes. Then on the inside of the lid, where it meets the top of the tub, use foam window strips that you peel and stick to make a gasket. There will be no more escapes. And the ones that you find outside of the colony, just grab them, and toss them back in.


I know this thread is SUPER old, but would you happen to have pictures of this?


----------



## Android raptor (May 9, 2018)

If you want to try and recatch escaped hissers get a jar, grease the insides with Vaseline, and put some food like carrots or fish flakes at the bottom. If any are still alive you might be able to recapture them. I've had success with this method.

Woah, didn't notice how old this thread was at first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dave Jay (May 9, 2018)

Android raptor said:


> If you want to try and recatch escaped hissers get a jar, grease the insides with Vaseline, and put some food like carrots or fish flakes at the bottom. If any are still alive you might be able to recapture them. I've had success with this method.
> 
> Woah, didn't notice how old this thread was at first.


The OP was likely eaten by escaped roaches years ago!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

